# 1984 Schwinn LeTour



## Lugi (Dec 13, 2010)

Just posted this over on the Vintage Thread but thought I would here as well for all you Schwinn lovers
I really know nothing about this bike, other than the year and that it is immaculate.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Very nice*

You could ride it as it is, convert to fix, fit some modern components on it...regardless a very nice retro ride.

If you post this to the retro forum, you will make a few guys jealous...


----------



## Lugi (Dec 13, 2010)

So I guess it was $40 well spent then? My guess is that I stole it, but...
I have very little knowledge with road bikes, I am primarily a mountain biker.
This bike is 100% original with the exception of the wheels, which I will be getting tomorrow along with the owners manual from the original owner.
Even the bar tape and brake pads are original.


----------

